# 'toe-touch' tub drain not stopping water



## dakuda (Jun 10, 2009)

When I redid my bathroom, I put in a 'toe-touch' tub drain.  It does not stop the water now.  I would like to replace it with a simpler drain stop.  Are all the threads on the drains the same, or are they all different so that I have to replace the entire assembly?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 10, 2009)

If you are just replacing the pop-up with either another toe-touch or, a lift and turn you may get lucky and have it screw right in.

If you are replacing the flange and pop-up you may run into trouble with the threads in the drain shoe being an odd-ball thread. Watco makes adapters for some of the more common ones but not all of them...
look under accessories/bushings at this link....
Watco Mfg. Co. Spec Sheets

If you are looking to change out the entire waste & overflow assembly then I would recommend highly this Gerber grid drain. It catches hair before it can become a problem and IMHO is the finest drain available...







It is a drain that easily could go 50 years in place...


----------



## dakuda (Jun 23, 2009)

When I get to it, I will go with a lift and turn.  Nice and simple, I shouldn't have tried to complicate things.  I hope it will just be as simple as screwing right in.


----------

